# Half-Chaps vs. Tall Boots



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They both have their uses, but unless you're showing or foxhunting, there's no need for tall boots.


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yup, agree with above. I have tall boots and I think I've workn them once. I don't show, so I probably didn't even need them but I got them on clearance. 

I have, however, been through several pairs of half-chaps. Just got a new pair this weekend on sale at Dovers!!


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I prefer the way tall boots look but I'd rather wear half-chaps because I find them more comfortable and I feel like I have less material between me and the horse. I like to feel close contact and I've never ridden in a pair of tall boots that really achieved that.


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

My paddock boots and half chaps fit a lot more comfortably then my tall boots. I have a muscular calf and short legs, so tall boots don't fit all that well on me!


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

I used to be most comfortable in paddock boots and chaps, but the past 3 years I have ridden in nothing but tall boots. They have been pretty much the same economically for me because I will wear through a pair of paddock boots in about a year. I have yet to wear through a pair of tall boots. I think that they are simpler and easier to clean. I still have my paddock boots and will ride in them occasionally and keep them for work, but tall boots are really my go-to boots now. I think that it is all just a matter of what's more comfortable for you.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

Not a fan of half-chaps. Maybe I'm just a cheapie but I have to replace mine yearly. I do a lot of barnwork in my boots and I somehow dislike horse poo down my boots xD

I love tall boots because I'm lazy and would rather clean it all in one go rather than have to brush suede and polish paddocks. 

I adore paddocks alone without leg protection but that just isn't happening since stirrups rub straight into my shins.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

Jumper Princess said:


> I used to be most comfortable in paddock boots and chaps, but the past 3 years I have ridden in nothing but tall boots. They have been pretty much the same economically for me because I will wear through a pair of paddock boots in about a year. I have yet to wear through a pair of tall boots. I think that they are simpler and easier to clean. I still have my paddock boots and will ride in them occasionally and keep them for work, but tall boots are really my go-to boots now. I think that it is all just a matter of what's more comfortable for you.


How do you know your paddocks are totally worn out? Just wondering... I've had the same pair of paddock boots for 4 years and I wore them daily for riding for 2 years, and the last 2 I've been wearing them around the yard and just pretty much anywhere. They still look pretty much new with a bit of polish.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I mostly rode in half chaps. I sold my hunting boots as I had trouble getting them off and particularly on (high insteps and stiff ankle) I bought a pair of jodhpur boots and smooth leather chaps and wore them for competition and fox hunting and no one would know the difference unless they looked closely.

I never wear my good boots doing barn work as the urine will ruin them.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I find long boots are a bit restictive and dont look as good as joddy boots and half chaps!!

I have some leather look half chaps which personally I think look great, and I have loads of leg movement compared to watching riders in long boots (and wearing them myself)
Also, when it gets too hot you can take of your chaps or wear long socks for colour and a change


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

For comfort, chaps. For look and over time comfort, tall boots. I use both.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I love my tall boots. I don't like the feel of half chaps. My field boots are so comfortable and the ankle support in them is way better then paddock boots and half chaps. 

And as others have said, field boots last a lot longer then half chaps do, unless you splurge on a super expensive pair of leather ones, then you might as well buy field boots anyway.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

PaintingPintos said:


> How do you know your paddocks are totally worn out? Just wondering... I've had the same pair of paddock boots for 4 years and I wore them daily for riding for 2 years, and the last 2 I've been wearing them around the yard and just pretty much anywhere. They still look pretty much new with a bit of polish.


When I can see my socks through the holes in the side. :lol:


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Personally I love my paddock boots and chaps. They are super comfy and versatile. If I want I can just pull long socks over my breeches and just wear no chaps. Or I can ride in chaps and boots. Or if I want to ride in jeans I just wear my boots =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I really love my tall boots, but I have never tried half chaps. The tall boots do their job, whether I be jumping, trail riding, or reining :lol: The only downside is that my legs get warm on the hot days, but the sweat just breaks my boots in that much more!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm a lot more comfortable in half chaps and well worn paddock boots. Tall boots are for 'best' and I'm never really happy in them then
The only exception to that would be the rubber riding boots I used to wear in wet weather in the UK - they might be cheap but they're more comfortable than leather and more practical than short boots if you have to slosh around in mud or puddles - you can just put the hose over them before getting on the horse


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

i have both. i show in my tall (field) boots but i prefer to ride in my short (paddock) boots and half chaps normally to keep my other boots nice and they are more comfortable and flexible for walking around the barn when I'm not riding. half chaps are also ok for showing depending on your level and discipline.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have very wide calves. I've spent a small fortune on a closet full of tall boots and not one single pair fit me. In retrospect, I should've bit the bullet and gotten a pair custom made.

I ride in half chaps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I love half chaps. I think they're cool. In my opinion they fit better, and for the cost I feel you can get a much better product vs the cost of tall boots.


----------



## taharah (Oct 21, 2013)

i use both, but if i could, id only ride in tall boots, its just my preference. the only reason i dont is because i cant afford a pair of schooling tall boots as well as a pair of showing boots


----------

